# Dog Ear Growth ...



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been seriously looking for an answer to this question because I have never experienced this before with any of my other dogs ... at least that I ever noticed. 

This may be a silly question ... but how long do a dogs ears keep changing shape? I think Abbylynn is strange because her ears are always switching shape ... and she is a year old. Teething is over right? Would the cartilage be done growing by now?

In my avatar and signature her ears are always sticking out to the side. And then her ears do this flat forward thing for a few days and then change back to the other way? ..... It is not like she is holding them this way as I watch .....


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

That's just Abby, throwing new stuff at you to think about. No big deal.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

wvasko said:


> That's just Abby, throwing new stuff at you to think about. No big deal.


Thanks! .... I like them better sticking out the side. Lol! Seriously ... I do .... can't be choosey though .... you get what you get ... she is just a Jeckyl and Hyde. :/


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ellie, our 10 month old, her ears are like that. When she was teething her ears did some crazy things. One tried to stick straight up and the other stayed down folded fowards, then the ear came down and both ears folded but stuck to the sides, and then there were timezs when both ears would fold over facing toward, which is how they have stayed. However...she can move her ears into to many positions. I have never seen a dog with such expressive ears.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Dobies and Labs have very expressive non-pricked ears... That picture looks like an alert dog.

On the other hand, A GSD can take as long as 1.5 years before ears will stand up.

Alert ears:


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I got Muggsy at 11 months and I thought his ears were going to stand for a while because they kept going back and forth between forward and side, but they settled to flopped to the side after a few months.

To be honest, I didn't like Kabota's flopped forward ears at first, but they've really grown on me.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> Dobies and Labs have very expressive non-pricked ears... That picture looks like an alert dog.
> 
> On the other hand, A GSD can take as long as 1.5 years before ears will stand up.
> 
> Alert ears:



Oh my gosh! I love that face and the ears!  ^ .................. ^ .................... ^

What I found really strange was Abbylynn's 5 month old pictures her ears were trying to stand completely erect like a GSD. Being a rescue dog ... maybe there is some GSD in there somewhere? I swear at times I see something other than Dobie/Rott in her.

Thank you for the replies ... this really interests me. This could also give me some insight as to what Abbylynn's make-up could be.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

GSDs do get around! I can see it, but maybe only because you mentioned it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> GSDs do get around! I can see it, but maybe only because you mentioned it.


Yes ... she has three distinct looks and actions about her. She runs in circles and is really fast at running like a Dobie ... she mumbles and grumbles and talks like a Rottie ... and she whines ( whistles ) a lot like all the GSD's I have known. She also has a GSD profile at times?

This ... to me ... looks GSD mix in her 6 month old pic ..............

















If this would be so ... I bet there are many things Abbylynn would be capable of doing with working a real job that she would enjoy ... and me also with her.


----------

